# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Мой компьютер заражен вирусом, я хочу обратиться в полицию (для жителей России)

## Макcим

Если перед Вами стоит дилема стоит ли обращаться в полицию советую почитать эту статью. Если решились, инструкция по пунктам. 

1. По возможности постарайтесь максимально сохранить следы преступления. То есть не скачивайте антивирусные программы, не пытайтиесь расшифровать файлы, не занимайтесь лечением и тем более самолечением компьютера, не удаляте файл, который запускали. Оставьте все как есть и ни чего не трогайте. 

2. Позвоните в полицию со стационарного телефона по номеру 02, с мобильного 020 или 102. Назовите свои данные: ФИО, место нахождения, контактный телефон. Кратко сообщите дежурноному, что стали жертвой противоправных действий (уточните каких) неустановленного лица или группы лиц. Например: "В отношении меня было совершено преступление, неустановленное лицо против моей воли посредством вредоносного программного обеспечения зашифровало информацию на моём компьютере и требует заплатить деньги за расшифровку."

3. Дежурный направит к Вам оперативно-следственную группу. По приезду оперативно-следственная группа возьмет у Вас объяснение, Вы расскажите как все произошло. Опросят тех, кто был рядом, например Ваших родственников. Под протокол Вы сделаете заявление о преступлении. С обязательным присутствием понятых будет проведен осмотр места происшествия с составлением протокола, также будет составлен протокол об изъятии компьютера, также в присутствии понятых. Дальше Вас могут попросить принять участие в оперативно-розыскных мероприятиях, то есть связаться со злоумышленником и получить у него реквизиты для перевода денег либо заплатить ему. Не исключено, что таким образом Вы сразу получите доступ к своим данным, копию которых Вам обязаны предоставить по Вашей просьбе. 

4. Обращаться в полицию с письменным заявлением я не советую, поскольку необходимо оперативно зафиксировать следы преступления. Также не следует отправлять заявление о преступлении в Управление «К» через интернет, так как расследование проводится по месту Вашего жительства, заявление перенаправят в ближайший к Вам отдел МВД, что приведет к потери времени (от недели до месяца).

----------

*mike 1*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

